# I feel sorry for you guys in Charlotte



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Honstly you have a good team taken away from you and then the next year you have to start from zero again it's as if you traded all the players from the Hornets to NO for 15 draft picks.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Yea it kinda is a big bummer, but what can you do? It's a new start, and given time I think were gonna have a great team.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

But it's Bob Johnson, not Shinn. Improvement?

Better off than: San Diego, KC, St. Louis, Cincy, etc

Oh, and VAN/MEM too. Hopefully.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

if the fans ever went to the games then the hornets could of stayed in nc


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

> if the fans ever went to the games then the hornets could of stayed in nc


Not true, the fan were dedicated for years(sold out many years in a row) and then Shinn start to mess with us. We had enough of him and basiclly boycotted. Why do you think the NBA gave us a new team so quick? Because they realize what they had in Charlotte before Shinn did his thing.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> if the fans ever went to the games then the hornets could of stayed in nc


Actually The Hornets when in Charlotte were one of if not the best team attendence wise. If wasnt for Shin there would of been no move. Why do you think the NBA wants a team back here so bad? It's not because the fans never attended the games it's because they know it's a great city. With Johnson things are only going to look up.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

even through the 2 bad seasons the Charlotte Hornets have the highest avg attendance for any franchise in league history.


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

The Expansion Draft is gonna be very exciting, not only for Bobcat fans but NBA fans in general. Can't wait.


----------



## go49ers (Nov 5, 2003)

Im fed up with the nba anyways, the quality of play has gone way down and the savior of the nba is an 18 year old. I used to like te hornets and supported them in even the bad year but got tired of shinnridge and the circus clowns. Now I could care less about the bobcats!


----------



## XCoRyX (Feb 19, 2003)

i just started to get into basketball VERY seriously again so the whole expansion draft deal isnt always basic for me..i was alive when vancouver and toronto started of,but was young so i wasnt into it too much and stuff,as seriously as i am now..and now,i am VERY excited and highly anticipating this expansion draft..ill be surely watching or somehow getting details of the exp. draft pick by pick


----------

